# brother bas 415 with a needle position error message



## chloe123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi
I have been screen printing as a hobby for many years. I have made the plunge and bought 2 Brother bas 415 single head, 9 needle machines. I have one running and it is running well. The second one I am just getting ready to go and was oiling the needle bars. I pulled down needle number 2 to oil it and the needle bar stayed down. I turn on the machine and it gives me a needle position error message. the manual says to turn pulley until the needle is in the right position. I can not get it in the right position. either the needle bar is right or the take up bar is right but not both. HELP!! Thank you


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that machine but you should be able to turn the pulley (wheel) so the needle bar is correctly aligned and then you'll be fine. I occasionally receive this error with one of my machines. When it happens instead of seeing a needle number on the monitor (showing current needle embroidering) there is a dash. I turn the wheel in either direction until a needle number shows then the problem is fixed. The machine will adjust so the correct needle embroiders next even though I may not have turned the wheel to that needle.


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

I have one of these machines. You might have to release the needle bar. Stick a long handled screw driver back behind the metal front plate and touch the plastic bars that are holding the needle bar in place. I hope that makes sense. It is kind of hard to explain. Once it releases the neddle bar should go back up and you should be able to turn the pulley. If does not work you might need to turn the knob that actually moves all the needles. It is a rough knob behind the front plate. Again, hard to explain. I am not in front of my machine right now but I think it is on the right side. Feel free to email me if you are still having problems.

Sylvia


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I would recommend turning the KNOB at the back of the machine , its the gear that controls the needle and bobbin mechanism , it may be very tight however it you rock it side to side it will come loose, I have owned my brother 415 for several years now and have had this happen a few times. 

Embroidery Network
Embroidery Network


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I always turn the knob too... it's right on the track where the head slides back and forth with each needle change. I wish there was a way to disengage that because it's a pain not to be able to move the needle down without it grabbing the stupid arm. It's a horrible sound at start up too while it figures out something isn't right. You may have to drop down the presser foot also to get it to clear the needle. Mine has broken before while doing nutty stuff while in this type of error. Once you turn it right it should tell you to press start again and it will reset itself back to needle 1.


----------

